# MTL Recipes



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/3/21)

Afternoon fellow forumites!

My biggest hurdle with DIY so far has been trying to convert a regular recipe into a MTL recipe. I just can't seem to find the right balance. I've spent countless hours on the interwebs. I've found a few MTL recipes, but they haven't been to my liking. I've talked to quite a few people, each have their own approach to converting recipe from DL to MTL. Adjust this, adjust that, etc. but there seems to be no concrete formula to make a recipe work in MTL, some flavours just disappear with higher nic concentration. Some become extremely bitter. I'm at wits end. I really want to go the DIY route, especially with all the World Wide Bans looming over vaping's head.

Can I, no, may I ask that those members that are willing to or have working MTL recipes to share please share some here. If I can mix up a few of these, it should aid me in understanding the composition of MTL recipes a bit better. Any profile is welcome, Fruits, desserts, tobacco's, I'm not too picky. Aiming mostly for 12mg Freebase, using 100mg PG Nic.

Any help, recipe's, guidance would be greatly appreciated. I've wasted a fair amount of Concentrates/ VG/PG / Nic.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (30/3/21)

Following this one with a keen eye!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Random264 (30/3/21)

Following as well, I've tried mixing dl juices as mtl and upping percentages as well, but it just doesn't seem to cut it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## GSM500 (30/3/21)

Welcome to the world of development.

I just develop straight to MTL, and you know me, I like tobacco profiles which makes this pretty easy because they are just that punchy on an MTL vape. I have enjoyed certain non-tobacco DL commercial juices and trying the MTL version of the same juice has left me disappointed on most occasions. The other way around also applies. Blackbird is amazing as an MTL but very disappointing as a DL.

I have dabbled in making fruity type MTL juices but I wasn't impressed by the results. I may need to revisit this soon.

Here are a couple of recipes I made up that I enjoyed at a time. (Sorry they are tobacco....Go figure)
Bury me in Smoke
Rum & Maple
Fett's Reward (Very Good)

And

Woody Nutty Custard which you'll find in the Tobacco DIY Thread.

I have a Cherry Tobacco recipe that I'll have to dig up at a later stage for you

The only recipe that is not tobacco (sort of) is this one 

Castle Long (Moded)
Kentucky Bourbon (TFA) 4%
Toasted Almond (CAP) 2%
Coconut Extra (TFA) 2%
Oak Wood (FA) 1.67%
Brown Sugar (TFA) 1.67%
Vanillin (TFA) 1.33%
Vanilla Bourbon (FA) 1.33%
Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA) 1.33%

Hope this helps Guys

I'll also be keeping an eye on this thread to see if there any good recommendations for non-tobacco MTL recipes.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/5/21)

Found 3 recipes that I like, 2 are modified recipes and one is my own.

Hazelnut Milkshake
This is my own recipe that was inspired by a Macadamia Milkshake SWAMBO and I had in Wit Rivier on a recent trip. I'm guessing the percentages are a bit high for some, I've made a v2 with lower percentages, just waiting on it to finish steeping.
It's 50/50 vg/PG 12mg (100mg gold nic)


You can add a sweetener if you want, I ended up adding 0.5% super sweet.

Number 2 is a modified Grant's Custard.
Also 50/50 vg/PG 12mg (100mg gold nic)


Again, high percentages, but it works.

3rd is a modified Summer Breaze. I didn't have all the concentrates needed so made my own changes. And upped the percentages for MTL.
50/50 vg/PG 12mg (100mg gold nic)


Also added 0.5% super sweet to this one.

Any criticism welcome!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------

